# LED Head light???



## jawnn (Jul 23, 2009)

Is there an LED car or motor cycle head lamp? 12 volt 1000 or 2000 lumins? I need a beam wide enough to see the road at 20 ft.

this is not to fit any specific vehichle....I want to put it on my trike.


----------



## clint357 (Aug 8, 2009)

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/238400

I've made custom battery boxes in the past for special application as well, so that would not be a problem.


----------



## John_Galt (Aug 10, 2009)

Once again, take a look at Vision X lighting...


----------



## clint357 (Aug 11, 2009)

If you're willing to try one of mine, I'll give it to you for materials cost only. $75 for the light and around $50 for a battery setup. It also has low medium and high so you won't blind people.


----------



## qwertyydude (Nov 2, 2009)

At brightnesses that bright I think you may be better off with HID, no doubt you're not going to wanna build a multi emitter MC-E monster as it would be prohibitively expensive to get as many emitters and lenses (reflector based would only blind everyone around you) as you'll need to keep it efficient. Overdriving a few MC-E's will net you less efficiency than an HID so that's probably not a good idea either in terms of longevity of the led and power consumption.


----------



## clint357 (Nov 7, 2009)

qwertyydude said:


> At brightnesses that bright I think you may be better off with HID, no doubt you're not going to wanna build a multi emitter MC-E monster as it would be prohibitively expensive to get as many emitters and lenses (reflector based would only blind everyone around you) as you'll need to keep it efficient. Overdriving a few MC-E's will net you less efficiency than an HID so that's probably not a good idea either in terms of longevity of the led and power consumption.


 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/247227


----------



## timothy1238 (Dec 25, 2009)

LED Headlights have heating problem issues. i therefore don't use LEDs on my car's headlights.
_______________________
Office Chairs


----------



## firemedic281 (May 8, 2010)

to bring up an old post, I've used the 24v Mil-spec Trucklite LED headlights on a truck I'm restoring, and while a major improvement on the sealed-beam junk, I'm not totoally impressed with them.


----------

